# Carbonated drinks



## 15041 (Aug 7, 2006)

Hi All,I have been on Prilosec for 5 weeks now and itis working pretty good, so I decided to have a can of pop. AAAHHHH! I have been suffering for aday and a half! Can any of you drink soft drinks? I was craving a Tab and of course it is bubbles and caffine. I really miss my pop!Cindy


----------



## madge (Oct 1, 2006)

I've been on Prilosec for 8 weeks. The chest aching is gone, but I sometimes still feel belchy and on most days still have acidy phlegm in the lower part of my throat, where the lump-in-the-throat feeling used to be. So I've been afraid to drink any soda or decaf, or to try any chocolate, tomatoes, spicy foods, etc.I'm really wondering whether the Prilosec is working well enough, or whether it's just going to take more time. Sure is frustrating.I should also mention that my son has acid reflux and has had it for over 10 years. He finally got diagnosed and went on Aciphex 4 years ago. He can eat most foods in moderation, but NOT soda. He has that only once in awhile. Maybe I just need more time here? Anyone else ever experience what I'm going through. Time to make supper. I have to figure out another way to use my baked chicken. Am pretty tired of chicken, turkey, and baked or broiled fish. A little roast beef is okay, but not more than a few times a week. Sigh...Can anyone cheer up cindybell and me?? I think we could use it.


----------



## 22331 (Jan 2, 2007)

I CANNOT HAVE ANYTHING CARBONATED OR WITH CAFFEINE. AAAAAH. WATER AND MILK FOR ME. I FEEL YOU SISTER.


----------

